# Newbie here.



## shadytree (Oct 6, 2017)

HI folks. Well,I don't really know when this whole mess started,but it was sometime after 2000 when I had a really nasty case of food poisoning. Needless to say,I'll never eat at the Outback Steakhouse again.

I had strange bouts of D and C off and on. I found it disturbing,but did my best to ignore it. Yeah,I'm good at that.

When 2011 rolled around,I took antibiotics...Yeah,you know where this is going...The D stopped,except for a couple of incidents and C took charge. Finally I ended up you-know-where. A friend,who had had an un-sedated colonoscopy, suggested I get my first one that way...So I went in,met my gastroenterologist,who stood there with a quirky grin and I got my first up close and personal look at a colonoscope. I stared at it like it was a spitting cobra! My GI god said:"Aw,

it's just a pediatric scope." So,I assumed the position and was stunned to see inside my intestines. It was amazing!

It was easy and interesting till he found the huge polyp. He added a tattoo and I was sent off to see an expert at Chapel Hill for a polyp resection.

I also did that one without sedation and watching the staples going in was the best part. The $#*^ hit the fan after that.

I developed gut cramps after eating in my cecum area. It was thought a staple was left in,so i had a CAT scan. Nothing found. I was prescribed VSL#3 DS and sent on my merry way.

I had mushy stools for months,then bloating/ cramps kicked in. Stupid me,stopped the probiotics a couple of times thinking it would go away. You know how well that went. I added peppermint oil capsules and this summer & I was diagnosed with IBS. When i had my third scope,this Sept.,. My Dr. showed me where the tattoo was,then moved the scope tip to the left and we saw a huge expanse of normal colon!









It took four days for my biome to stabilize and I helped it along with gut foods and VSL#3,as suggested in gastro. What's interesting is my symptoms have receded into the background since the third one and I'm not sure why,but I'll enjoy it while it lasts.

No one is treating this like it's all in my head and i go back to gastro this month.

So that's my story,with way more info than I'm sure you wanted.


----------

